# Taking Aim



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Michael T Said in the Tarus forum



> In most SD shootings 2 to 4 rounds is all you need.


Your right on the money there. Since the high capacity pistols came out people tend to think they don't have to aim anymore. We had a local cop empty his 17 rd mags and not hit the perp and a State trooper showed up and hit the guy with one shoot. Ask how he did it and he said he took the time to aim.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, when a stressful situation hits like that, you tend to just keep pulling the trigger - that's how I've seen it in video footage w/ officers firing their weapons in real life situations. 

And, if you have time to take cover and then still need to fire your weapon, I can see how you would need several shots.

But yes, in the majority of situations, U do not need tons of rounds.
I typically only carry my compact Walther P99 w/ the 1 mag in it - 11 rounds total. I don't usually carry an extra mag.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Ship when you start shooting you have to take into consideration where each of your rounds are going if your in a populated area. It all comes down to training. My local PD has 22 officers and only two of them shoot on a regular basies. The rest go once a year. I've been shoot at twice as a MP and only returned fire once. I know what it's like and if you have the training you don't have to think about what to do, it comes automatically. It's been 30 years so I don't think I will react like I did back then. It's afterwards when you start going through what you did and if you did it right. I just hope if I am ever in a situation, I make every shot count. With the 9mm everyone is thinking they need to shoot two rounds quickly which might be the case but with the 45 all you need is one good shot and back it up with a slower shot. If your in a firefight with more than one person make the first one count. I'm sure this can be debate and I hope it is.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree w/ U. In fact, I am very aware that you must be careful of rounds going past your intended target. Too many people see tv shows showing people taking cover behind sheetrock walls,a nd they assume this will stop the bullets.

I have seen some tactical training that show if you MUST fire in a somewhat crowded area, you should try to get lower to the ground (maybe on your knees), and try to fire an an upward angle, in order to minimize unintended hitting of people behind the target, Still, though, U must be aware of unintended consequences.

Many times on the real cop shows (like COPS), I see cops surrounding a suspect with guns drawn, but they are within each other's crossfire. Bad news.


----------

